# Jumping through hoops?!



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Sorry, please feel free to ignore this but I need to vent!

We've finally made up our minds to try for number 2 so I called the clinic today.  Apparently I need to be referred by my GP AGAIN!  I called the GP surgery and I have to have an appointment before they can send a letter and it will be 6-8 weeks between my appointment and the letter being sent!  AAAARGH!!!!  5 minutes in and I'm stressed already!  Nothing has changed with us, we still have no sperm so lord knows why we need to be referred again.

Anyone else fed up with having to jump through so many hoops?!?

grrrrrrrrr

Pippi xxxx

PS Thanks for listening!


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

Don't see why you should have to get referred again - seems like completely unnecessary paperwork and a complete waste of your and your GP's time (altough why on earth does it take them 6-8 weeks to send a referral).  I can totally see why you are so frustrated - I sometimes think they just like making it hard for us.

Lots of  

S x


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi hun

Its so annoying that!  I had to see my GP once we deiceded for no2 and she referred me back to same con but it only took 3 weeks.  Can they not step on it for you, they know your history etc, i'm sure they like making work for themselves and stressing the patients out in the meantime.  I hope you hear something sooner than this.

ally x


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks you two.  Feeling a bit better today but yesterday brought back all the frustrated, stressed feelings of first time round    Please tell me it's less difficult second time round........  I got so obsessed last time, but this time I don't want to miss out on anything with my beautiful little boy.  Is it possible to not get obsessed with it all, the cycle monitoring, the pee sticks, the testing aaargh are we doing the right thing

thanks for listening to me vent again, not sure where that came from!
pippi xxxx


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

hi Pippi

Glad your feeling a bit better today I think we all have those really horrible days when you just feel like sitting down and crying. I didn't think I would be as anxious this time round as I have a beautiful little monkey and am so blessed, its getting harder though as you know how it feels to get that BFP and all the ups and downs of pg and feeling the closeness of your baby growing inside of you, its a bit like a drug and you want to feel that all over again. In a way its probably harder 2nd time round.
I hope you get that appt soon and    that you get that BFP too!

You vent away hun its good to release

ally xxx


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Wow - the hoops aren't too bad after all!  Went to the GP last Friday and have had a letter from the clinic with an appointment for this wednesday!!  All a bit sooner than we were expecting really especially as they told us that we'll probably be able to start tx the month after the appt.......  Think we'll wait a bit longer but it's good to get the ball rolling 

Hope everyone is ok?

P xxxx


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

So glad the hoops were easier to negotiate than you first thought.  
all the best for your next tx


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

thats excellent news hun hope it goes well on wed and let us know what they say.  The ball is rolling again hun, another special adventure   Good luck sweetie   


allyx


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Eek - that was so easy...........  No tests or scans just call them on day 1 and then go for basting when the smiley face turns up on the pee stick!  Crikey, i was expecting it to take months.........

spooks - good to hear that your 2nd scan went well.  How far along are you now?  Such an exciting time 

Stokey - not long now for you either, are you nervous too?!

Thanks for your support girls,
P xxxx


----------

